# LiFeP04 18650, 26650, 32600[D size!], 32900[F size!], 42120, high drain...



## mdocod (Jan 29, 2008)

if you haven't seen this I think it's worth a look... check out some of these new cells becoming available...

I figured I'd start a thread and throw out some ideas for these cells. (the somewhat obvious stuff that comes to mind just browsing over at bulbconnection)

If anyone buys and tries any of these cells I'd like to hear about the results!

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1225

I know batteryspace is usually associated with selling cheaper off-brands like Powerizer, but I think these might be worth a look... I have no clue who makes em or if they hold up to their label capacity and capabilities, but the D size LiFeP04 looks like it could be a solid option for people who prefer the D size mag bodies. I know it's becoming pretty popular to use the ~26670 cells from Emoli and A123 in C size bodies for customs, this opens up a few more doors. 

Here's some ideas (I don't honestly know if any of these ideas will *work* but I think they would be fine)

2x18650 in a Leefbody driving an MN21, possibly only 10 minutes runtime, but at least it's safe and compact!

2x32600 in 2D mag driving a 5761 ~30 minutes runtime!

2x32900 in 3D mag driving a 5761 ~45 minutes runtime!

5x32600 in 5D mag driving a 623 ~15 minutes runtime!

4x32600 in 4D mag driving a 625 ~20 minutes runtime!

6x32600 in a 6D mag driving just about any 12V 50-100W halogen rated 4000+ hours. (like a 64450)

5x32600 in a 5D mag driving a 64633, 64634 or 64635 (all 15V 150W 50hr.) ~15 minutes runtime!

6x32600 in a 6D mag driving a 64620 MR16 (~220W re-rated power)might get 10 minutes runtime. 

8x18650 in a 5D driving one of these:
http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/398/oc/FNT/item.html
runtime might be 4 minutes or something, lol... kinda bright though. (a 64653 or 64655 would also work probably) I'm not sure if the cells would hold the voltage to make this worthwhile or not though.

anyways...

I realize A123 systems has the 18650 and ~26650 market pretty well beat with their super high performance under a load.... but these 32600 cells I believe are the first "D" size cell of lithium-phosphate to hit the market and be readily available. 60A drain rates is far beyond what we do with mods even when dealing with mult-hundred watt mods, which still are under 15 amps in almost all cases. So my thoughts are that these may be useful around here....


that M size cell (42120) 12AH has custom lantern/spotlight pack written all over it IMO, kinda pricey though eeek!


----------



## winston (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: LiFeP04 18650, 26650, 32600, 32900, 42120, high drain...*

The spec. sheet for the low(er) drain 18650 gives max. discharge at 10C, while the website has it at 3C. What gives?
-Winston


----------



## mdocod (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: LiFeP04 18650, 26650, 32600, 32900, 42120, high drain...*

I don't think the spec sheet is linked on these yet, I can't bring up a PDF for them from the website.


----------



## VidPro (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: LiFeP04 18650, 26650, 32600, 32900, 42120, high drain...*



winston said:


> The spec. sheet for the low(er) drain 18650 gives max. discharge at 10C, while the website has it at 3C. What gives?
> -Winston


 
i dont know about in this case, but in many situations a "dealer" will list a capability for a cell that the dealer tested it at, and it "works" at that, that doesnt mean (usually) that its good to use it that way, or that it will last many cycles that way. even a manufacture might point out things about a cell.
1) it can do huge charge/ discharge current
2) it can last many cycles
3) it can last many years
4) it has a certian capacity
they didnt nessisarily say that ALL things would always exist, when you do the other things to it  

like the capacity listed might be AT some discharge rate, to some set low point. meaning the cell has 3000ma if you discharge at 3amps not 30a.
the number of cycles, might be when charged and discharged using specific methods.
and the max discharge might be for pulse discharges, like when your power tool locks up on a tough project, not when normally used.

but then some people dont care about max longevity of the cell vrses the ability to use it in some harsh application, like RC or hotwire, where getting less life, is life 
so specs for Ability, and ability WITH cycles, and ageability, would be different specs. read between the lines

________________________
the secrets are always there
________________________​


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 31, 2008)

Also, with all of the various sources of "safe Lithium chemistry" cells coming out, there are wide variations in performance as you might expect, depending on who makes them.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 32900 will fit into the Surefire M6 and the 42120 into the extended elephant? (I'm thinking more about LED mods here)


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

Silly question - how much does the paper insulator add to the diameter of the battery? I'm assuming the listed dimensions are of the actual battery without the tube(?)


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it me or do these cells seem a bit pricey at this time especially when considering the brand?

I'm real anxious for some D and F cell LiFePo's. I'd like to put 4 F's in my 6D Mag and go 12 Volt for the first time.

But for now,


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## mdocod (Feb 4, 2008)

I honestly have no idea if the cells I'm pointing out in this thread are worth a darn or not, but they are of very useful sizes for mods and was hoping someone with deep pockets might take the plunge and check one out. time will tell I'm sure.


----------



## morelightnow (Feb 9, 2008)

i hope they are good cells, i would really like to use 2 F's in a 3d for a high power hotwire. too bad they are not in stock.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 20, 2008)

Bringing this one back up to see if anyone has tried these larger LiFePo4 cells.


----------



## lctorana (Nov 21, 2008)

Those F cells are positively mouth-watering.

Just imagine 8 of those wired 4S2P in an 8F shell to run PAR36 hotwires.

_Then I look at the pricetag and return to planet-Earth._


----------



## Jarl (Nov 21, 2008)

I LOVE YOU MDOCOD! (and donn, for the bump)


I've just make a sheet of scribbles on the use of li-ion for a silly powerful light I'm planning, worked out I need 12 (12!!) li-ion C cells. That would cost a LOT, with all the annoying niggles associated with li-ion poof, so I think of alternatives... hmm, A123. But how to get them in the UK? So I take a trip to the batteries section and see this.... I could get away with a single LiFeP04 D cell if the boost drivers were up to it (they aren't, but hey) so I'll just be using 4 D LiFeP04 now... Thanks


----------



## john2551 (Feb 17, 2009)

PhotonAddict said:


> Silly question - how much does the paper insulator add to the diameter of the battery? I'm assuming the listed dimensions are of the actual battery without the tube(?)


 
It is not a silly question. I was wondering the same thing. Do you need to leave the paper insulator on when in use so it doesn't short out the battery? Is the diameter listed including the paper or not?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not seeing squat with the powerizer link in op

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1225 

Is there an updated linky?


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1273


----------



## john2551 (Feb 17, 2009)

It states: The cell come with removable paper insulator. 

*Please don't remove it while DIY*


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen where people are using kaptan tape instead of the paper, It can be had thinner, just be careful wrapping!


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 17, 2009)

The F size fits in a stock Mag D tube with room to spare. No need to remove the paper insulator.


----------



## Daekar (Feb 17, 2009)

Pardon the ignorance... but why would you use these cells (the D-size in particular) when you can get 10Ah LSD D NiMH cells with more stored energy? I believe they handle high discharge rates fairly well.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Daekar said:


> Pardon the ignorance... but why would you use these cells (the D-size in particular) when you can get 10Ah LSD D NiMH cells with more stored energy? I believe they handle high discharge rates fairly well.



It's all about the voltage. Well... that, and a 60A drain rate.

For example, with NiHM D's you'd need a 9D Mag just to power an 1185.

There are some nice benefits as well. One is that at, say 10A, a D size in this chemistry probably wouldn't be even close to breaking a sweat. Just imagine the borofloat shattering, aluminum melting possibilities. :devil:

And from what I hear, once a LiFePO4 hits it's initial sag, those suckers hold _flat_. Makes things more predictable when overdriving bulbs. As long as you don't have enough voltage to instaflash, the flat curve is almost like having regulation... sort of.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Couple all that with the fastest recharge rate of any existing cell, and you have an unbeatable package. How many other cells have a shorter recharge time than run time?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 17, 2009)

BigusLightus said:


> The F size fits in a stock Mag D tube with room to spare. No need to remove the paper insulator.



Ahh... is that the voice of experience I hear?

If someone reports running a 623 on 5 of these things successfully, I'll jump for joy. Been drooling for a 623, and for a brighter, flatter running one, I'll accept a 5D (w/ 32600's as opposed to cramming 4 X 26700 Emoli's into a 4D, which I believe I've figured out how to do) as long as it doesn't peel my reflector.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Start jumpin!







The middle light is a 623 with 5x 26650 A123 cells. It's a scorcher!

Here's another one:






The light to the left of the red one is a 623 running on 5x of the same cells, with a 3" smooth reflector.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 17, 2009)

Anybody direct drive a P7 or MC-E off one of these? Do they sag much under moderate ~2Amp loads? I suspect one would drive a P7 at around 1600mA for a decent time. ~45minutes from a 1200mAhr 18650 or 2 solid hours from the 3200mAhr 26650.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes...here's one:






P7, direct drive running on a 26650 LiFePO4 cell. It's a little less bright than with a C Li-Ion, but tolerable.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 17, 2009)

I suppose if I could find a low Vf MC-E, then it would be MORE tolerable. I realy like the idea of running it DD but have it act at least semi-regulated. 
Thanks.


donn_ said:


> Yes...here's one:
> P7, direct drive running on a 26650 LiFePO4 cell. It's a little less bright than with a C Li-Ion, but tolerable.


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Donn_,

Please share your secret of fitting the 26mm diameter cells into a C tube. I spent an hour last night with a brake hone and did not even get close to where I need to be. Kapton tape perhaps? :thinking:

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2009)

No secret, really. The light is a 6C with extensions. The serial# starts with "C." The cells are shrink-wrapped, and not taped..I can't tell you the thickness of the wrap, because I bought them already wrapped.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 17, 2009)

donn_ said:


> Start jumpin!














Thanks, Donn!


----------



## HarryN (May 10, 2010)

Any more history on these D diameter and F size cells in use?

I am only looking to pull 2 - 3 amps continuous.


----------



## Inkidu (May 10, 2010)

I got this email response a few days ago. The most common cells in 

the larger cells seems to come from Headway and Lorraine either works

for the company or is a reseller. Hard to tell but I have read posts about

successful transactions with her. The 38120 seem like a really good deal

and they have been out long enough were they worked out any problems.

The 38120 are only around $14 although shipping always hurts but it might

get harder and harder to get cells without paying over the top fees in the

near future. The email did not copy with her response in a different color

but I think you get the idea. As far as quality Headway seems to, from what

I have read, to be a low cost performer with something like A123

being the best LiFePO4 but also the most expensive. 

Hope this helps.





Hello lorraine, 


I want to buy between 8 or 24 40160s cells. I want to 

know how much air shipping costs. How much of a difference 

in shipping cost between 8 and 24 cells? I only need 8 right 

now but is there a big difference in shipping 8 or 24 cells? If 

the shipping cost is similar than I would be more interested in 

buying 24 cells ( a full carton).
express fee by Hongkong UPS for 8cps of 40160S is 105$; and for 24pcs of 40160S is 185$.
FOB PRICE for 40160S lifepo4 cell is $22.60/pc.
Would it be easier for you to send the carton than to split a box ( carton ) up? 
ok,no problem. but 24pcs will have another carton. 8pcs just one carton.
How long does air shipping take to Pennsylvania U.S.A.?
Delivery time: about 7days after we get your TT

Do you except Paypal? 
We have Paypal, but it is very different for China user to take money from Bank, and also bank fee is too high! so we prefer by TT
please tell me the quantity ,then I'll offer you a proforma invocie to you with our bank information.
Our company will attend Shanghai EXPO during 9th-14th,May. so if you can wait.I'll speak to you after 14th,May. Ok?
Thanks for any help.


----------

